# Hardware/Software versions



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

I see references on the forum here about software version numbers. How can I tell what my 622 is using?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

You can press Menu twice and it will take you to the system information screen. You also can get to this screen by hitting info on the front panel when your 622 is in standby.


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> You can press Menu twice and it will take you to the system information screen. You also can get to this screen by hitting info on the front panel when your 622 is in standby.


Thanks Rob!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Stick around to watch the forum light up when the next version comes down! You can also check out ViP622 Software History on the EKB.


----------



## jmel (Jan 19, 2007)

ViP622 DVR-HD -------| S/W Ver: L365RBDD-N -| Boot Strap: 1711RBDD

I noticed my bootstrap is 1711 not 1710, just had dish installed today.


----------



## bhoth (Apr 14, 2007)

Just signed up last Saturday, April 14th, 2007

Software is: L403RBGD-N
Bootstrap is: 1711RBGD-N


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

bhoth said:


> Just signed up last Saturday, April 14th, 2007
> 
> Software is: L403RBGD-N
> Bootstrap is: 1711RBGD-N


Same here.


----------



## MattH (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm now on my third replacement VIP-622 (fourth in six mmonths) after my original VIP-622 started having HDMI problems about two months ago. The same problem is occurring again, as it has on each and every remanufactued replacement I've received. I have to completely reboot the DVR every time I turn on the TV. Otherwise, no video - only audio. This may seem trivial, but when you're in the middle of recording a show and you have to sht the whole unit down (which stops recording) and wait five minutes why your DVR finds the satellites, etc., it gets annoying. And when your angry wife is bithing at you every time you go thorough this, because you were the idiot who switched to Dish Network from DirectTV in the first place, it gets even more annoying. 

Anyways, Dish Network told me it was a software problem, but I've seen postings on this forum going back several years, describing the very same problem I'm having. Certainly, if it were a software issue, they'd have resolved it by now. 

So, my question for anyone who might know is, would a new VIP-622 resolve this HDMI problem? The replacements I keep receiving are remanufactured units. It stands to reason that maybe these older units have HDMI problems that a brand new "hot off the production line" unit wouldn't have - doesn't it?

Secondly, if Dish has knows about this problem for years, as this forum would suggest, why haven't they resolved it by now? It seems like they (Dish Network) are just asking for some lawyer's going to get wind of this and put together a great class action lawsuit. 

I don't mean to bash Dish Network or the VIP-622. I think it's great machine and I loved it for the first six months, when all worked okay. But I would really, really, really just like some straight answers out of them, and a timeframe when they will resolve. Regardless of whether this is really a software issue or a hardware issue, it's still not been resolved after three years. If I were in charge, heads whould be rolling by now.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Call tech support again and state you wan a new unit as on the Tech forum the did state their was a hardware problem with the old 622 motherboard which ave been corrected.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Obviously it is a hardware problem. No one can tell you if a new unit will last longer than a referb but it is logical, and possible. You are a bit off on the time line however. The 622 has only been available for 16 months now. It has not been around for three years.


----------

